# More like this.....



## cmgreen850 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm new to this forum and relatively new to opera as well.

I'm looking for more like Elin Manahan Thomas' performance of _Eternal Source of Light Divine_, or Handel's _Ode for Queen Anne's Birthday_. Any opera or oratorio or anything else of the like witha slow, flowing soprano.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Try Handel's Giulio Cesare with Beverly Sills.


----------

